
Wirecard’s No. 2 Was Key to the Firm’s Rapid Rise. Then He Disappeared - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/wirecards-adventure-seeking-no-2-was-key-to-the-firms-rapid-rise-then-he-disappeared-11593798856
======
qserasera
Wonder if he got on the wrong end of travel restrictions.

~~~
anotheryou
He's suspected to have checked for interpol warrants by faking travel to the
philipines

